# موقع مفيد لمديري المشاريع والمهتمين بشهادة Pmp



## م محمد عبدالعال (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام
الموقع التالي ملئ بالمعلومات المفيدة عن إدارة المشاريع

http://www.pmconnection.com/

كما ان هناك مجموعة من الدورات الجديدة خاصة بالاحتراف فى إدارة المشاريع واختبار شهادة مدير مشروع محترف Pmp باعتماد منهجية الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشروعات، الإصدار الثالث PMBOK2004
هذه الدورات ستكون بالرياض وجدة وستبدأ بمشيئة الله عقب عيد الفطر المبارك
أعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات

يمكن التعرف على أهمية هذه الشهادة PMP بالنسبة للقائمين على إدارة المشاريع، وكذلك دورها وأهميتها لدعم أداء وسمعة المؤسسات العاملة فى إدارة المشاريع،بالإضافة الى دور هذه الشهادة فى كسب ثقة العميل،من خلال زيارة الموقع
http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp
http://yourpmpexamhints.blogspot.com
http://pmpcourse.blogspot.com
وبالتوفيق


----------



## حاتم السيد الحديدى (8 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## albiladi (7 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا*

*مع شكري و تقديري . جهد مشكور:55: *


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (7 يونيو 2007)

*موقع متميز لكافة المهتمين بإدارة المشاريع*

السلام
موقع متميز يوفر العديد من الخدمات لمديري المشاريع
http://www.startwright.com/


----------



## albiladi (11 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا موقع ممتاز جدا* :77:


----------



## ابوسعاد (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam2a (12 يونيو 2007)

الموقع ممتاز فعلا ومتخصص جدا
شكرا لك على الافادة

لكن كان لى استفسان عن
هل هذا الموقع يمكنة منح شهادات معتمدة وارسالها للدارسين فى هذا التخصص ؟
ارجو الرد منك
وشكرا لك


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم،
الأخ islam2a
هذا الموقع http://www.startwright.com

بمثابة بورتال يحتوى على العديد من الوصلات لمواقع ذات مواضيع متصلة بموضوع رئيسي وهو فى هذه الحالة إدارة المشاريع

ولا اعتقد انه يلبى طلبك ولكن من الممكن أن تبحث عن دورات / شهادات / دراسة online
والله الموفق


----------



## Amin Sorour (13 يونيو 2007)

موضوع Pmp موضوع في غايه الاهميه واظن ايضا انه في منتهي الصعوبه نرجو من الاخوه الحاصلين علي الشهاده رفع بعض الاسئله المحلوله . لنتمكن من المراجعه.


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (13 يونيو 2007)

*اسئلة امتحان شهادة Pmp - وصلات مفيدة للمزيد من الاسئلة والاجوبة*

السلام عليكم

الاخ امين سرور 
الاخوة الكرام
اليكم وصلات مفيدة 
http://www.pmconnection.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=9
http://asapm.org/asapmag/a_certvalue.asp


----------



## Amin Sorour (13 يونيو 2007)

م محمد عبدالعال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخ امين سرور
> الاخوة الكرام
> ...



شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس محمد و جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (13 يونيو 2007)

اخ أمين إذا كنت من مقيمي مدينة جدة يمكنك الاتصال للمزيد من المعلومات


----------



## Amin Sorour (13 يونيو 2007)

م محمد عبدالعال قال:


> اخ أمين إذا كنت من مقيمي مدينة جدة يمكنك الاتصال للمزيد من المعلومات



للاسف انا مقيم بدبي.


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (13 يونيو 2007)

يمكنك الاتصال بالاخ الفاضل أشرف عبده بدبي
<[email protected]>,


----------



## Amin Sorour (13 يونيو 2007)

م محمد عبدالعال قال:


> يمكنك الاتصال بالاخ الفاضل أشرف عبده بدبي
> <[email protected]>,


شكرا للاهتمام وعلي فكره اشرف عبده في ابو ظبي وانا عضو في فريق المتطوعين معاه pmi-agc واتمني التواصل معك. جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## A2Z (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك الله فيك

محبكم في الله


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المواقع القيمة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوة


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود*


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------

